# hello everyone! heres my story



## anthonymantid (Aug 10, 2010)

hello my name is anthony from cleveland ohio...

so everyone has seen a mantis before, no big deal right? well this morning i was running waayyy late for work. i jump in my car and throw it in reverse, and go to back out when i see this thing on my passenger back seat window. when i looked closer i saw it was a mantis! (bet you didnt see that coming) i couldnt drive away with it on my window so i parked and got out and went over to it. it was a big guy, that i later found out was a girl. so hear i am talking to this thing, trying to coax it onto my hand as fast as possible while trying to respect its "blowing in the wind dance" lol my neighbors had to think i was nuts but i got it in my hand and went to a nice tree to let her go. during the little walk it was crawling all over me and i had lots of time to study it. The way it was looking at me was nuts! crazy eyes, turning its head to the side like a dog lol. but all day today it has been on my mind. i even called my girlfriend and told her i think i want a mantis on a tree in my house!! shes used to this randomness from me by now so she went with it. little did i know that people ALREADY DO THIS!  so, needless to say i know almost nothing about this passion people have for insects but i am so eager to learn as much as possible before making a decision on my first mantis! this forum looks great and i look forward to talking with everyone!!  

oh yea here are pics of the mantis today that stole my &lt;3 hahahaha


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 10, 2010)

Welcome welcome! You've come to the right place! You've got yourself quite a looker there!


----------



## anthonymantid (Aug 10, 2010)

Laura G said:


> Welcome welcome! You've come to the right place! You've got yourself quite a looker there!


hi laura! thanks but im not sending for you to breed  

j/k! i saw you posted that somewhere else


----------



## Jesskb (Aug 10, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 10, 2010)

anthonymantid said:


> hi laura! thanks but im not sending for you to breed
> 
> j/k! i saw you posted that somewhere else


lol, I sure did! Gotta find someone for my lonely girl


----------



## anthonymantid (Aug 11, 2010)

thanks jess!



Jesskb said:


> welcome!


----------



## Rick (Aug 11, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi ya Cleveland, Hot in Cleveland! new show in town! You found a nice looking one, most here in Medina do not have that lovely orange in the thorax, just ol green and brown!


----------



## ismart (Aug 11, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 11, 2010)

anthonymantid said:


> hello my name is anthony from cleveland ohio...
> 
> so everyone has seen a mantis before, no big deal right? well this morning i was running waayyy late for work. i jump in my car and throw it in reverse, and go to back out when i see this thing on my passenger back seat window. when i looked closer i saw it was a mantis! (bet you didnt see that coming) i couldnt drive away with it on my window so i parked and got out and went over to it. it was a big guy, that i later found out was a girl. so hear i am talking to this thing, trying to coax it onto my hand as fast as possible while trying to respect its "blowing in the wind dance" lol my neighbors had to think i was nuts but i got it in my hand and went to a nice tree to let her go. during the little walk it was crawling all over me and i had lots of time to study it. The way it was looking at me was nuts! crazy eyes, turning its head to the side like a dog lol. but all day today it has been on my mind. i even called my girlfriend and told her i think i want a mantis on a tree in my house!! shes used to this randomness from me by now so she went with it. little did i know that people ALREADY DO THIS!  so, needless to say i know almost nothing about this passion people have for insects but i am so eager to learn as much as possible before making a decision on my first mantis! this forum looks great and i look forward to talking with everyone!!
> 
> ...


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 11, 2010)

Welcome to the best mantid forum/site on the planet.


----------



## anthonymantid (Aug 11, 2010)

*THANKS BUNCHES!! @*



*angelofdeathzz *https://mantidforum.net/index.php?showuser=4173

*ismart* 

*Rick *

*hibiscusmile*

*hibiscusmile i was up all night on this and your site! since i live 45 min away, could i pick up instead of shipping? *

*and man, was everyone else as nuts about this the first time they decided to get mantids??!! im excited!!* :taz:


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 11, 2010)

anthonymantid said:


> *and man, was everyone else as nuts about this the first time they decided to get mantids??!! im excited!!* :taz:


I was! They're such amazing little creatures! I spent like an hour just watching all of mine eat this morning in awe.


----------



## young1 (Aug 11, 2010)

greetings B)


----------



## anthonymantid (Aug 11, 2010)

hey young1!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 11, 2010)

email me and we can set up a time!  I just got another email from a person that used to live in akron, we are getting it on in OHIO!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 11, 2010)

What is a dj producer by night do? I just hired my third dj for our annual bbq and she stinks!


----------



## anthonymantid (Aug 11, 2010)

ok ill be hitting you up very soon... i am going to research more and construct habitats before i do. i am not a wedding birthday or barmitzva(?) dj. i play and produce electronic dance music a.k.a. TECHNO lol


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 11, 2010)

like lady ga ga? we like her music videos!


----------



## anthonymantid (Aug 11, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> like lady ga ga? we like her music videos!







kkiiiinnnddaaa , right track wrong train... music i play is not really so popular

is there ANYONE out there who doesn't like gaga?! i wouldn't know her music if it ran over my foot *some dj huh?*


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 11, 2010)

anthonymantid said:


> is there ANYONE out there who doesn't like gaga?!


I'm not a Gaga fan. Didn't even know who she was until like 2 months ago. I'm more of a metal head myself


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 12, 2010)

She is unique, I do find her songs are mainly ear worms, but hubby plays her music all the time along with a lot of rap.


----------



## more_rayne (Aug 12, 2010)

Laura G said:


> I'm more of a metal head myself


 :rockon:


----------



## Rick (Aug 12, 2010)

Lady who?


----------



## anthonymantid (Aug 12, 2010)

haha yea rick!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Aug 12, 2010)

Welcome.  I like alot of electronic dance type music, but I also like some of Lady Gaga's songs. :huh: I didn't know who she was until I saw a live show on Palladia channel. She is definitely weird enough. I probably wouldn't recognize any of the newer electronic music, since I don't get out much, I am a mom now, so no more parties for a while. :lol: I just hang with the bugs and the kid.


----------



## anthonymantid (Aug 12, 2010)

i hear ya bugs....

cant party forever! i only really get out when i play anymore. music production and my day job kills all time. but im taking a break to check out this new found mantis hobby!


----------

